# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  TCMPhotos & Videos

## Aq-Zu

JLF:n harrastajilla näyttää olevan kaikilla omat viestiketjut heidän kuviinsa niin päätimpä laittaa itsekkin omat sivuni näytille.  :Smile: 

Olen siis uusi harrastaja ja tämän vuoden alussa aloitin Kuvaamalla busseja, junia, ratikoita jne. Junia olen kyllä bongaillut useimmat vuodet, mutta nyt kuvaan lähestulkoon kaikkea joukkoliikenteen liittyviä asioita. 

TCMPhotosin kuvagalleriasta löytyy omia Joukkoliikenteen liittyviä kuvia. Harrastan tavallaan valokuvaamista useista kohteista joten sivulta löytyy paljon muutakin materiaalia kun pelkkää joukkoliikennettä. Haluaisin saada kommentteja, toivomuksia ja mielipiteitä kokeneimmilta harrastajilta.

Lisäksi joukkoliikenne videoita löytyy TCMVideos -YouTube -kanavalta. Subscribe!

Lähettäkää toivomuksia, palautetta ja nauttikaa...  :Cool: 

T. Akseli "Aksu" Lepistö

----------


## Aq-Zu

TCMPhotos on nyt _15.2.2013_ vuoden hallussa ollut kuvasivusto. Tämän vuotisjuhlan kunniaksi alkaa kuvien säännöllinen päivitys JLF:ssä.

Viimeaikaiset päivitykset löydät tästä. Joukosta löytyy mm. Tapiolan vanha ostoskeskus (kuvattu Marraskuussa 2012).

ja vielä. Kiitoksia kaikille katsojille tästä vuodesta. 

Hyppää tästä suoraan Etusivulle

----------


## Aq-Zu

Video_postausta 19.2.2013

Nobina Finland #360 (Säffle System 2000)

Porvoon Liikenne #17 (Carrus Star 302)

----------


## Aq-Zu

8. Viikon kuvauksia.

Kaikki kuvat löytdät tästä.

Kaikki kuvat erillisinä päivinä:
Maanantai
Tiistai
Perjantai
Lauantai-Sunnuntai


_Muutamia videopätkiä_

MAN Lion's City - Engine sounds 1
Man Lion's City - Engine sounds 2

Reittivideo - Seutu: 102

----------


## Aq-Zu

Reittivideo - Helsinki: 92

----------


## Aq-Zu

28.2.2013

Muutama puhelimella otettuja kuvia VT 425:sta

----------


## Aq-Zu

2.3.2013
9. Viikon viikonloppukuvat

1.3.2013
2.3.2013

_Videoita:_ Åbergin Linja #17 / Scania K230UB4x2 Lahti Scala

----------


## Aq-Zu

3.3.2013 Sunnuntai

Tämän päivän Kuvat.

----------


## Aq-Zu

5.3.2013 Tiistai

Kuvia Suomen Raitioseura Ry:n vierailusta Töölön raitiovaunuhallilla.

----------


## Aq-Zu

HKL #99 Raitiovaunupesussa, Töölön hallissa

----------


## Aq-Zu

*7.3.2013 Torstai*

Tämän päivän kuvat löytyvät tästä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

8.3.2013 Perjantai

*Uusia* kuvia, Veolialla lainassa olevasta VDL:n kappaleesta.
Linkki...

----------


## Aq-Zu

9.3.2013 Lauantai

Lauantain kuvat löydät tästä.

_Mukana mm. Veolian varikko Tattarisuolla ja korikuvastoa Wiima K202:sta_

----------


## Karosa

> korikuvastoa Wiima K202:sta


Se on jännä kun tossa K202:sessa on uudet HSL:n hinnastoteipit katonrajassa..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> Se on jännä kun tossa K202:sessa on uudet HSL:n hinnastoteipit katonrajassa..


Eikös joku juuri huhuillut täällä, että on ollut varanvaranvara käytössä hsl-liikenteessä  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Eikös joku juuri huhuillut täällä, että on ollut varanvaranvara käytössä hsl-liikenteessä


ja kuulemman erään Camo Lissabonen mukaan ollut myös linjalla Vantaalla tammikuussa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

13.3.2013 Keskiviikko

Sekalaista kuvattavaa, kohteet lödät tästä linkistä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

20.3.2013 Keskiviikko

Kuvia Opintotuki -mielenosoituksesta Kuvat tästä linkistä. (bussiharrastelijoille pari bussin kuvaa joukossa  :Smile: )

_Myös tunnin mittainen video tulossa_

----------


## Aq-Zu

22.3.2013 Perjantai

Pientä kuvailua. Kuvat löytyvät tästä. 

Mukana mm. PL 875-877 ja Kuvia 70/V/T:n päättäristä

----------


## Aq-Zu

24.3. Lisäystä...

Tuli tehtyä erään toisen harrastajan kanssa junareissu 15:lla. Helsinki - Tampere (IC² 179). Tampere - Ylivieska (S 59). Ylivieska - Pasila -> Helsinki (P 266)

Junareissun kaikki kuvat löytyvät tästä.

_Mukana mm._ Päivitystä vaunukuvastoon:
EFs
Edm
Eipt
Rkt
Hccmqqr
Gd
Gfot
Sm6 (_ei sisäkuvia_)

Lisäksi päivän 24.3. kuvausta. mm. Itäkeskuksen Kauppakeskus Itis ja Paparazzikuva HelB #1317:sta

Linkki

----------


## zige94

> _Mukana mm._ Päivitystä vaunukuvastoon:
> 
> Gd


Toi Gd on jännä tapaus, sehän on identtinen Hccmqqr:n kanssa, paitsi vihreellä värityksillä. Harmi että liikkuu melkein aina Turun junassa (933/273 & 266/904). Ilmeisesti haluttu helponpi littera laittaa, Gd, G tulee varmaan samasta syystä kuin Gfotin G, ja D viittaa sitten kaksikerrosvaunuun.. (vrt. Ed, Edfs, Eds, Edb, Edm, Edo, Edr). Hccmqqr taitaa olla siksi koska autovaunu on ilmeisesti ollu rekisteröity tavaravaunuksi tms? Mutta nyt on sitten henkilöliikenteenvaunu matkustajien autoilla jolloin se on saanut yhdenmukaisen tunnuksen toisen autovaunun (Gfot) kanssa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

*Tiedotetta.. 29.3.2013*

TCMPhotos vaihtaa nimeään TCMFINPhotos:ksi. Syynä lienee se, että TCMPhotos niminen kuvasivusto osoitteella tcmphotos.com on jo olemassa ja luultavasti ollut jo aikaisemmin.

Seuraavasta uutisesta voi saada käsityksen "baittaamisesta", mutta nyt löytyy TCMFINPhoto:llekkin Facebook -sivut. Tarkoitukseni ei ole ryhtyä matkijaksi, mutta itse koen helpommaksi esim. Tulevien tapahtumien ja kuvausreissujen ilmoittamisen SoMe:n kautta. Sivulta löytyy nyt ensimmäiseksi pientä Ekstramateriaalia ja on ehkä hieman kesken. Päivitän sivua kokoajan parhaimmillaan.

Tykkäystä tulemaan (jos käytät Facebookia)  :Smile: 

TCMFINPhotos - Valokuvablogi 

Erillinen blogi-ilmoitus muutoksista

----------


## Aq-Zu

30.3.2013 

Lankalauantain kuvapäivityksiä.

Hakusanalla 30032013

Mukana mm. HKL #63 (Valkoisilla LED -kilvillä), Kesäajan poikkeusjuna P 663 (video tulossa) ja Korikuvastoa 2. sarjan Lahti Scalasta

----------


## zige94

> Kesäajan poikkeusjuna P 663 (video tulossa)


Korjataan Aq-Zu:a, ei siis poikkeusjuna, vaan normaali P 263 joka ajaa Ylivieskasta lähdettyään poikkeusaikataululla kesäaikaan siirtymisen vuoksi. Poikkeusaikataulun vuoksi junalla on poikkeuksellinen numero.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Korjataan Aq-Zu:a, ei siis poikkeusjuna,


Olin sanomassa ihan samaa, mutta odotellaan videota kumminkin, onhan se ajettu silti eri junanumerolla.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Olin sanomassa ihan samaa, mutta odotellaan videota kumminkin, onhan se ajettu silti eri junanumerolla.


Jep, enhän sanonut että videossa on mitään vikaa tai muutakaan  :Smile:  Korjasin vain Aq-zu:n lausetta oikein. Ps. Jotenkin videon teksti vaikuttaa tutulta...  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Ps. Jotenkin videon teksti vaikuttaa tutulta...


Sanoppas muuta, no ei se väärin oo, kai?  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Sanoppas muuta, no ei se väärin oo, kai?


Ei. Mun puolesta Aq-Zu saa käyttää ihan vapaasti sana tarkkaan, ei tuu väärinkäsitystä videon katsojille  :Smile:

----------


## Aq-Zu

1.4. Maanantai

Huhtikuun ensimmäiset kuvat. Mukana mm. Nobinan, Herttoniemen varikko, Mustikkamaa ,sen ympäristöä ja maisemakuvia.

Kaikki kuvat löytyvät tästä linkistä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

3.4. Keskiviikko

Tallinnan reissu koettu. Ensimmäiset kuvat löytyvät jo hakusanalla: 03042013.
Kuvia nyt pelkästään Tallinnan joukkoliikenteestä ja laivoista. Loput kuvat kaupungista tulossa huomenna.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> 3.4. Keskiviikko
> 
> Tallinnan reissu koettu. Ensimmäiset kuvat löytyvät jo hakusanalla: 03042013.
> Kuvia nyt pelkästään Tallinnan joukkoliikenteestä ja laivoista. Loput kuvat kaupungista tulossa huomenna.


Nyt on Tallinnan kaupunkikuvatkin upattu ja niitä tuli ihan kiva määrä.
http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Travel+Photos/Tallinn/

+ Videota raitiovaunun kyydistä

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> + Videota raitiovaunun kyydistä


Onpas ihme järjestelyjä tuolla. Ratikka posottaa kovaa vauhtia omalla kaistallaan vignolia pitkin ja lähtee pysäkiltä ilman pysähtymistä valoihin risteyksessä. Ja pysäkin kohdalla voi jalankulkija ylittää radan ilman valoissa odottelua... Kummaa touhua! Ei noita entisiä neukkuratikoita ainakaan kannata lähteä matkimaan, kun Helsingissä ratikkaliikennettä suunnitellaan.

Kiitos kuvista! On kiva nähdä Tallinnaa pitkästä aikaa. Tukholmasta ottaa aikaa lähteä niin "pitkälle". Pitää katsoa, josko kesällä Helsingin-reissulla ehtisi poiketa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Onpas ihme järjestelyjä tuolla. Ratikka posottaa kovaa vauhtia omalla kaistallaan vignolia pitkin ja lähtee pysäkiltä ilman pysähtymistä valoihin risteyksessä. Ja pysäkin kohdalla voi jalankulkija ylittää radan ilman valoissa odottelua... Kummaa touhua! Ei noita entisiä neukkuratikoita ainakaan kannata lähteä matkimaan, kun Helsingissä ratikkaliikennettä suunnitellaan.


Joo. Ja eräs pysäkki (en muista nimeä), jossa ei ollut minkäänlaisia laitureita. Ihmiset jätettiin keskelle tietä ja siitä myös kyytiin. Pysäkki ei ollut edes suojatien yhteydessä.
9.4.2013 Tiistai

Tiistain kuvat löytyvät tästä.

----------


## Karosa

> Joo. Ja eräs pysäkki (en muista nimeä), jossa ei ollut minkäänlaisia laitureita. Ihmiset jätettiin keskelle tietä ja siitä myös kyytiin.


Mere puiesteen pysäkki on ainakin tälläinen, muitakin varmasti on.
http://goo.gl/maps/7HNSj

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

On siellä niitä. Muistaakseni viimeksi käydessäni Voltan pysäkki Koplin varrella oli laituriton ja matkustajat laskeutuivat vaunusta suoraan nurmen ja mullan sekoitukselle. Varmaan ollut sadepäivinä mukava astua ratikasta mutaan.

Mutta tiedämmehän me sen, että siinä voi mennä vaikka sata vuotta ennen kuin ratikkaradan viereen saadaan laituri tai suojatie. Tässä yksi esimerkki laiturittomasta ja suojatiettömästä pysäkkiympäristöstä. Pysäkkikatos sentään löytyy.

----------


## zige94

> On siellä niitä. Muistaakseni viimeksi käydessäni Voltan pysäkki Koplin varrella oli laituriton ja matkustajat laskeutuivat vaunusta suoraan nurmen ja mullan sekoitukselle. Varmaan ollut sadepäivinä mukava astua ratikasta mutaan.
> 
> Mutta tiedämmehän me sen, että siinä voi mennä vaikka sata vuotta ennen kuin ratikkaradan viereen saadaan laituri tai suojatie. Tässä yksi esimerkki laiturittomasta ja suojatiettömästä pysäkkiympäristöstä. Pysäkkikatos sentään löytyy.


Kuinkakohan vanha tuo street view kuva on? Kaikki Bulevardin pyssäkit on korotettuja ja ratikka pysähtyy suoraan jalkakäytävän viereen. Tosin siitä ei kovin kauaa ole kuin nuo muutettiin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuinkakohan vanha tuo street view kuva on?


Kuvan päiväys: kesäkuu 2009, lukee Street View:n vasemmassa alalaidassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tosin siitä ei kovin kauaa ole kuin nuo muutettiin.


En tiedä, milloin pysäkkiä korotettiin, mutta muistikuvani mukaan juuri tuona samaisena vuonna 2009, kun Helsingin raitiovaunupysäkeille tehtiin esteettömyyskartoitus ja siihen liittyvät muutostyöt. Korotus on tehty hiljattain joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Aq-Zu

...Pientä lisäystä.
Kuvia Lahden rautatieasemalta

----------


## Aq-Zu

20.-21.4.2013

Lisäystä luontokuviin. Kevät kansio saanut täytöstä ja kategoria "Linnut" saanut oman kansionsa.
Lauantain kuvat
Sunnuntain kuvat

----------


## Aq-Zu

27.4.2013 Lauantai

Uusia kansioita kohteessa: Bussit (Operatos FIN)
_Kesälahden Linja Oy_
_Tilausliikenne Raasepori Oy_
_Mikko Rindell Oy_

Vanhempia lisäyksiä:
_Liikenne Seppälä Oy_
_Kaj Forsblom Oy_
_Lehtimäen Liikenne_

Kaikki uudet kuvat löytyvät tästä..

----------


## Aq-Zu

5.5.2013 Sunnuntai

Eilen taas koettiin pieni ajelu Stadin Ratikoiden vaunulla #50.

Tässä kuvat: http://tcmphotos.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Even...%C3%A4%C3%A4n/

----------


## Aq-Zu

19.5.2013 Sunnuntai

Koneen muistikortinlukija ollut epäkunnossa, jonka vuoksi viime tiistain kuvat tulivat myöhässä. Kiitos, ja nauttikaa!

----------


## Aq-Zu

*26.5.2012 Sunnuntai*

Kuvia mm. Scanian ja Volvon toimipisteitten varikoilta. Kuvat löytyvät tästä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Uusi osoite sivulle on tästä lähtien alepisto.1g.fi. Sivun uudeksi nimeksi valittiin A.Lepisto Photography.
Uusia kuvia on ilmestynyt:
BUS 2013 -näyttely Facebookissa (Siirtyvät myöhemmin kuvasivulle)

Bussien Korikuvasto/Models kansiota päivitetty isolla määrällä eri koreja. 

Lisäksi matkailukuvia on tultu päivitettyä mökillä ollessa. Kuvat Raahen ja Vihannin seudusta löytyvät tästä.

----------


## anttipng

Käyttöaika päättynyt.
Osoitteessa alepisto.1g.fi sijainneen kuvasivuston käyttöaika on päättynyt. Jos olet osoitteen ylläpitäjä, voit vielä rajoitetun ajan
aktivoida kuvasivuston uudelleen ostamalla käyttöaikaa.

----------

